# Calling DIAC from India



## swaminathan (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I am trying to call DIAC on 0061 1300 364 613 and +61 1300 364 613, the call just ends with a beep and not getting through at all. Is this the right number to contact DIAC.

Thanks,
Swami


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

swaminathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to call DIAC on 0061 1300 364 613 and +61 1300 364 613, the call just ends with a beep and not getting through at all. Is this the right number to contact DIAC.
> 
> ...


Yes...this is the correct number. I spoke to them today morning.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Do they connect to the concern CO or phone operator tells us the current status of our visa application when we call??


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> Do they connect to the concern CO or phone operator tells us the current status of our visa application when we call??



If you want general info, you need to take option 1. If you have already lodged a Visa application, u need to take option 2. They will connect you to a customer service executive...


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi anj,
Am trying to call diac since 2 days from my airtel mobile but in vain...can u tell me which service provider u called with?
Did u get proper reply for ur query?? Whats the best time to call n who responds to our calls?


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, i did not call from my mobile...I used Internet calling...



saradha said:


> Hi anj,
> Am trying to call diac since 2 days from my airtel mobile but in vain...can u tell me which service provider u called with?
> Did u get proper reply for ur query?? Whats the best time to call n who responds to our calls?


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok...thanks anj....
Me jus bought voip call facility too..
Lemme try with it tmrw morning!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hi anj,
> Am trying to call diac since 2 days from my airtel mobile but in vain...can u tell me which service provider u called with?
> Did u get proper reply for ur query?? Whats the best time to call n who responds to our calls?



I am having same problem from my Airtel Postpaid, it's saying "this number belongs to Advanced ISD Band"

anyone can suggest best way & time to call DIAC from India.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Well, i did not call from my mobile...I used Internet calling...



Did u use Skype? would it help if i buy some skype minuet :ranger:


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

hey guys,

Even I want to call up DIAC to enquire about my medical status.. How to call DIAC???

Also, since I have applied through an agent, will they respond if I call up?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Even I want to call up DIAC to enquire about my medical status.. How to call DIAC???
> 
> Also, since I have applied through an agent, will they respond if I call up?



If u have agent, u r not authorized contact 
but u could give it a try.

btw, how r u calling - any operator or Internet?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi thewall,

For your information, I am tracking your case closely.. Since your medical referral is almost a month before mine, I shall start expecting any positive update on my case only after yours is finalized..  

I just now sent a mail to health.strategies, lets see if they reply..


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Also, I would like to know what is the best time to call DIAC... 
I mean IST..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Hi thewall,
> 
> For your information, I am tracking your case closely.. Since your medical referral is almost a month before mine, I shall start expecting any positive update on my case only after yours is finalized..
> 
> I just now sent a mail to health.strategies, lets see if they reply..



:spy::spy: sounds good 

I dont think yours were referred if done in Nov. Most cases i saw in Nov & Dec got luckier.

I called DIAC around 9:30 IST, had to wait 20 minuet, but good that I got to know only 1 secondary applicant left now, rest finalized on 4th & 13th Dec.

U can call them between IST 4-11AM, i guess the earlier the better. they r closed on Tuesday next for new year, but rest of the week is fine.

cheers


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

No, I had got an official mail from GH stating that I was referred on Nov 22nd.. 

 

I am trying from my airtel postpaid number to call the DIAC.. But I am always getting "All lines are currently busy"... 

From which number did you try..


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

I had called using VOIP and it worked w/o a glitch...suggestion would be to call around 9-9.30am Adelaide time, when their office opens...you might just get a quicker response..


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I had used Voip to call DIAC several times and it comes with a free call to package Australia, U.S and several other countries...


----------

